# My new Baby Dove



## DoveLove23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well tis is kind of sad, but, i was out for a jog this afternon and while i was jogging, i came across a dovlet on the sidewalk. I care to much about animals to just leave it there so I took it home with me. i gave t a tiny conainer of water and iI put some applesauce in another and set them both in his/her reach. that was a few hours ago and it hasn't eaten ANYTHING. I am a bit worried about the poor thing. I dipped its nose into the water and he/she caught on quick, but it still wont touch the food. Am I feeding it the wrong thig, and if so, what should I use? Please, I need some help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

DoveLove23 said:


> Well tis is kind of sad, but, i was out for a jog this afternon and while i was jogging, i came across a dovlet on the sidewalk. I care to much about animals to just leave it there so I took it home with me. i gave t a tiny conainer of water and iI put some applesauce in another and set them both in his/her reach. that was a few hours ago and it hasn't eaten ANYTHING. I am a bit worried about the poor thing. I dipped its nose into the water and he/she caught on quick, but it still wont touch the food. Am I feeding it the wrong thig, and if so, what should I use? Please, I need some help.


seeds would be a better food source ,a wild bird mix is ok but if it wont eat then a defrosted corn and pea mix would be great  quoted from chris :

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy maybe just give a little less being its a dove not a pigeon 
__________________


----------



## DoveLove23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol. Is there another way to feed it? Otherwise, it is going to take off my finger, lol. She keeps pecking at me wen i get about a centimeter from the beak.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

well you could try pecking at the seeds with your fingers and see if it gets the idea to eat that way sometimes it works sometimes it dont lol good thing doves dont have teeth


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

you gotta make sure it eats in whatever way possible, it won't bite you in any way that can hurt you, and you won't hurt it either. baby birds are hardy creatures.


----------



## DoveLove23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol! I got it eating and when it stoped it climbed into the dish and is trying to go to sleep! Oh, I am blessed.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

They do seem to find the people that will help. I think they're blessed.


----------

